# Pa. First Day-Pic Added



## Resica (Nov 21, 2011)

Thought some of you might be interested. First day preliminary harvest results. They shot 5 of them over 700lbs.





PRELIMINARY FIRST-DAY BEAR HARVEST RANKS SECOND




            HARRISBURG - Pennsylvania Game Commission officials today announced that hunters started the 2011 black bear season by taking a preliminary harvest of 1,936 black bears in 52 counties on the first day of the four-day statewide bear season, which was the second season to open on a Saturday.  

            Archery bear harvest data still is being entered into the Game Commission’s database, and won’t be available for another week.

            The 2011 first-day preliminary harvest compares with 1,751 in 2010, which also opened on a Saturday.  Other first-day harvest totals were 1,897 in 2009; 1,725 in 2008; 1,005 in 2007; 1,461 in 2006; 2,026 in 2005; 1,573 in 2004; 1,454 in 2003;1,348 2002; 1,812 in 2001; and 1,691 in 2000.

            The top 11 bears processed at check stations on Monday all had estimated live weights that exceeded 591 pounds. Jonathan E. Byler, of Ulysses, harvested the largest bear, which was a male that weighed in at 746 pounds (estimated live weight). The bear was taken in Ulysses, Potter County, at 1:45 p.m.

            Other large bears (all estimated live weights) included: a 734-pound male, taken by Steven Camasta, of Lakeview, in Salem, Wayne County; a 733-pound male, taken by John J. Hennick, of Cambria, in Bell, Clearfield County; a 714-pound male, taken by Timothy Kiser, of Karns City, in Bradys Bend, Armstrong County; a 706-pound male, taken by Paul Hoyt, of Lehigh, Wayne County; a 629-pound male, taken by Jeremiah M. Bauer, of Hebron, Ohio, in Wharton, Potter County; a 618-pound male, taken by Matthew Hazelton, of Wellsboro, in Delmar, Tioga County; a 611-pound male, taken by Carl Eyler, of Greencastle, in Dublin, Huntingdon County; a 594-pound male, taken by Lindsay King, of Hillsgrove, in Hillsgrove, Sullivan County; a 591-pound male, taken by John Kissling, of Bernville, in Beaver, Columbia County; a 591-pound male, taken by John Vinton, of Waymart, in Canaan, Wayne County.

            The preliminary first-day bear harvest by Wildlife Management Unit was as follows: WMU 1A, 8; WMU 1B, 39; WMU 2A, 2; WMU 2C, 141; WMU 2D, 82; WMU 2E, 42; WMU 2F, 200; WMU 2G, 612; WMU 3A, 160; WMU 3B, 181; WMU 3C, 50; WMU 3D, 146; WMU 4A, 55; WMU 4B, 46; WMU 4C, 41; WMU 4D, 108; and WMU 4E, 23.  

            The top bear harvest county in the state on the first day of season was Potter with 160, followed by Tioga, 149; Lycoming, 146; McKean, 120; and Clinton, 100.

            County harvests by region for the opening day are:

Northwest: Warren, 83; Forest, 50; Venango, 28; Jefferson, 25; Clarion, 22; Crawford, 10; Butler, 7; Erie, 6; and Mercer, 4.



Southwest: Somerset, 57; Fayette, 40; Armstrong, 39; Cambria, 23; Westmoreland, 10; and Indiana, 7.



Northcentral: Potter, 160; Tioga, 149; Lycoming, 146; McKean, 120; Clinton, 100; Clearfield, 93; Elk, 82; Cameron, 65; Centre, 60; and Union, 18.



Southcentral: Huntingdon, 42; Bedford, 41; Juniata, 19; Mifflin, 17; Blair, 14; Fulton, 7; Franklin, 7; Perry, 7; Snyder, 6; and Cumberland, 1.



Northeast: Sullivan, 68; Wayne, 61; Pike, 50; Monroe, 31; Bradford, 29; Luzerne, 26; Susquehanna, 19; Carbon, 16; Wyoming, 16; Lackawanna, 13; Columbia, 10; and Northumberland, 1.



Southeast: Dauphin, 14; Schuylkill, 12; Lebanon, 3; Lehigh, 1; and Northampton, 1.


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Nov 22, 2011)

cool must be alot bears up there.


----------



## bany (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks, I don't have to wait for my Game News! Leaving soon for "the first day of Buck"! Good hunting to you next week.


----------



## jmoser (Nov 22, 2011)

I will be in PA Wayne County 3C opening day; hunting solo is tough for bears without a big drive and baiting banned in PA.

Have seen big ones around many times but never during season.  I always buy a tag - one day I might get lucky [you know what happens if I don't buy the tag !! 

Nice to have deer and bear open same time - only wish they hadn't split the antlerless out of the first several days after opener


----------



## Resica (Nov 22, 2011)

Good luck to you guys too. Hunting Centre County, used to hunt Monroe.


----------



## Resica (Nov 22, 2011)

First 2 days. 10 bears over 629lbs.


PRELIMINARY TWO-DAY BEAR HARVEST RESULTS




HARRISBURG - Two days of the statewide four-day bear season have produced a preliminary harvest of 2,709 bears, according to Pennsylvania Game Commission check station reports filed this morning. Of interest in today’s report is that a bear was harvested in Allegheny County, which marks the first time a bear was taken by a hunter there since the agency began keeping harvest records in 1949.

This year’s two-day bear harvest total mirrors that of 2009, when 2,709 bears were checked by Game Commission personnel. Last year, 2,542 bears were brought to Game Commission check stations after two days of hunting, which also included a Saturday opener. 

In 2005, when the state record bear harvest was set, agency personnel processed 2,875 bears through the first two days of the season. 

The preliminary two-day bear harvest by Wildlife Management Unit was as follows: WMU 1A, 10; WMU 1B, 43; WMU 2A, 2; WMU 2B, 1; WMU 2C, 168; WMU 2D, 111; WMU 2E, 50; WMU 2F, 274; WMU 2G, 863; WMU 3A, 264; WMU 3B, 285; WMU 3C, 78; WMU 3D, 198; WMU 4A, 65; WMU 4B, 55; WMU 4C, 67; WMU 4D, 141; WMU 4E, 32; WMU 5A, 1; and WMU 5B, 1.

The top 10 bears processed at check stations, so far, all had estimated live weights that exceeded 629 pounds. Jonathan E. Byler, of Ulysses, harvested the largest bear, which was a male that weighed in at 746 pounds (estimated live weight). The bear was taken in Ulysses, Potter County, at 1:45 p.m. on Nov. 19.

Other large bears (all estimated live weights) included: a 734-pound male, taken by Steven Camasta, of Lakeview, in Salem, Wayne County, on Nov. 19; a 733-pound male, taken by John J. Hennick, of Cambria, in Bell, Clearfield County, on Nov. 19; a 729-pound male, taken by William Simpson, of East Brady, in Highland, Elk County on Nov. 21; a 714-pound male, taken by Timothy Kiser, of Karns City, in Bradys Bend, Armstrong County on Nov. 19; a 706-pound male, taken by Paul Hoyt, of Levittown, in Lehigh, Wayne County on Nov. 19; a 678-pound male, taken by Matthew Romano, of Conshohocken, in Fox, Sullivan County, on Nov. 19; a 675-pound male, taken by Sheldon Weyant of Penn, in Poter, Jefferson County on Nov. 21; a 660-pound male, taken by Dale Kobal, of Warrior Run, in Nanticoke, Luzerne County on Nov. 21; and a 629-pound male, taken by Jeremiah M. Bauer, of Hebron, Ohio, in Wharton, Potter County.

After two days of the four-day season, the top bear harvest county in the state remained Potter with 247. However, in the rest of the line up of the top five counties, Lycoming recorded 239 bears, overtaking Tioga, with 223 bears. The other two counties stayed in order: McKean, 168; and Clinton, 142.

County harvests by region for the first two days are: 

Northwest: Warren, 98; Forest, 72; Venango, 40; Jefferson, 32; Clarion, 30; Crawford, 10; Butler, 7; Erie, 6; and Mercer, 6.



Southwest: Somerset, 62; Armstrong, 52; Fayette, 51; Cambria, 25; Westmoreland, 13; Indiana, 11; and Allegheny, 1.



Northcentral: Potter 247; Lycoming, 239; Tioga, 223; McKean, 168; Clinton, 142; Cameron, 88; Elk, 125; Clearfield, 122; Centre, 80; and Union, 24.



Southcentral: Bedford, 50; Huntingdon, 48; Mifflin, 21; Juniata, 19; Blair, 16; Fulton, 11; Perry, 10; Snyder, 9; Franklin, 8; and Cumberland, 2.



Northeast: Sullivan, 103; Wayne, 86; Pike, 74; Luzerne, 46; Monroe, 43; Bradford, 40; Carbon, 24; Susquehanna, 27; Wyoming, 24; Lackawanna, 14; Columbia, 10; and Northumberland, 1.



Southeast: Dauphin, 23; Schuylkill, 16; Lebanon, 8; Lehigh, 1; and Northampton, 1.


Hunters with an unfilled bear license may participate in extended bear seasons that run concurrent with all or portions of the first week of the firearms deer season. For those deer hunters who didn’t purchase a bear license, but are headed to an area where the extended bear season is being held, bear license sales will reopen from Nov. 24 through Nov. 27. 

For details about those areas open to extended bear hunting and the dates, please see pages 36 and 37 of the 2011-12 Digest. Bear check stations opened during the extended bear seasons can be found on page 38 of the 2011-12 Digest.


----------



## Resica (Nov 22, 2011)

Dixiesimpleman32 said:


> cool must be alot bears up there.



I think the latest estimate is between 15 and 20 thousand bears.


----------



## Resica (Nov 22, 2011)

Here's a picture of the biggest one that I'm aware of so far. 746lbs. shot in Potter County by an Amish guy, hence no hunter in the pic.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Nov 22, 2011)

Great bear! Beautiful coat, very healthy and very good size. Congrads.


----------



## J_Lloyd (Nov 23, 2011)

How far was that bear killed from oil city?


----------



## Resica (Nov 23, 2011)

J_Lloyd said:


> How far was that bear killed from oil city?



135 miles.


----------



## John I. Shore (Nov 23, 2011)

That's a great bear. Good job.


----------



## Resica (Nov 23, 2011)

Here's another pic of it.


----------



## Resica (Nov 23, 2011)

After day 3.




BEAR HUNTERS HARVEST STANDS AT SEVENTH HIGHEST SO FAR




HARRISBURG – Pennsylvania Game Commission preliminary bear harvest figures show that 3,023 bears were checked by agency personnel at official check stations during the first three days of the ongoing four-day statewide season (Nov. 19-23). Last year, in a three-day season with a Saturday opener, 2,815 bears were harvested.

So far, the state’s incomplete bear harvest of 3,023 preliminarily ranks as the seventh highest statewide harvest. However, bears taken in the five-day statewide bear archery season (Nov. 14-18) and to be taken in the upcoming extended bear seasons in certain Wildlife Management Units (WMUs) will increase this preliminary statewide bear harvest total. The two largest total bear harvests were recorded in 2005 (4,164 bears taken) and 2009 (3,512). 

Preliminary total bear harvest figures – including the ongoing extended bear seasons – are expected the week of Dec. 5. Official total bear harvest figures for all seasons won’t be available until early 2012, after a thorough review of all bear harvest reports. 

The preliminary three-day bear harvest by Wildlife Management Unit was as follows: WMU 1A, 12; WMU 1B, 51; WMA 2A, 2; WMA 2B, 1; WMU 2C, 186; WMU 2D, 134; WMU 2E, 60; WMU 2F, 305; WMU 2G, 953; WMU 3A, 295; WMU 3B, 320; WMU 3C, 92; WMU 3D, 222; WMU 4A, 69; WMU 4B, 57; WMU 4C, 71; WMU 4D, 157; WMU 4E, 34; WMA 5A, 1; and WMU 5B, 1.

The top 10 bears processed at check stations, so far, all had estimated live weights that exceeded 629 pounds. Jonathan E. Byler, of Ulysses, harvested the largest bear, which was a male that weighed in at 746 pounds (estimated live weight). The bear was taken in Ulysses Township, Potter County, at 1:45 p.m. on Nov. 19.

Other large bears (all estimated live weights) included: a 734-pound male, taken by Steven Camasta, of Lakeview, in Salem Township, Wayne County, on Nov. 19; a 733-pound male, taken by John J. Hennick, of Cambria, in Bell Township, Clearfield County, on Nov. 19; a 729-pound male, taken by William Simpson, of East Brady Township, in Highland Township, Elk County on Nov. 21; a 714-pound male, taken by Timothy Kiser, of Karns City, in Bradys Bend Township, Armstrong County on Nov. 19; a 706-pound male, taken by Paul Hoyt, of Levittown, in Lehigh Township, Wayne County on Nov. 19; a 678-pound male, taken by Matthew Romano, of Conshohocken, in Fox Township, Sullivan County, on Nov. 19; a 677-pound male, taken by Todd Dwyer of Dallas, in Davidson Township, Sullivan County, on Nov. 22; a 675-pound male, taken by Sheldon Weyant of Penn, in Porter Township, Jefferson County on Nov. 21; and a 660-pound male, taken by Dale Kobal, of Warrior Run Township, in Nanticoke, Luzerne County on Nov. 21.

After three days of the four-day season, the top bear harvest county in the state remained Potter with 274. Other counties rounding out the top five are: Lycoming, 268; Tioga, 241; McKean, 186; and Clinton, 158.

County harvests by region for the first three days of the ongoing four-day season are:

Northwest: Warren, 109; Forest, 81; Venango, 49; Jefferson, 39; Clarion, 35; Crawford, 14; Butler, 9; Erie, 6; and Mercer, 6.

Southwest: Somerset, 66; Armstrong, 60; Fayette, 55; Cambria, 27; Indiana, 21; Westmoreland, 20; and Allegheny, 1.

Northcentral: Potter, 274; Lycoming, 268; Tioga, 241; McKean, 186; Clinton, 158; Elk, 142; Clearfield, 136; Cameron, 92; Centre, 88; and Union, 24.

Southcentral: Bedford, 51; Huntingdon, 51; Mifflin, 27; Juniata, 21; Blair, 16; Fulton, 13; Perry, 11; Snyder, 9; Franklin, 8; and Cumberland, 2.

Northeast: Sullivan, 120; Wayne, 95; Pike, 86; Monroe, 50; Luzerne, 48; Bradford, 45; Susquehanna, 32; Wyoming, 26; Carbon, 24; Lackawanna, 16; Columbia, 11; and Northumberland, 1.

Southeast: Dauphin, 24; Schuylkill, 17; Lebanon, 10; Northampton, 1; and Lehigh, 1.


----------



## Budda (Dec 3, 2011)

brother kilt him a goodun on the 2nd day of tha season in wayne county


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 3, 2011)

Whoa, ya'll are covered up in bear action up there & ya'll sure do grow 'em big up there. Thanks for posting updates, Resica.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 5, 2011)

Here's another update . . . 

For the rest of the details, please see web link below:  


"Pa. bear harvest ranks #2 in state history

Preliminary figures from the Pennsylvania Game Commission indicate the three 2011 black bear hunting seasons were the second most productive in state history. Hunters took 3,968 bears this year, second only to 2005, when hunters took 4,164 bruins—and a total of 81 bears weighing 500 pounds or more."



http://www.portal.state.pa.us/porta...ses/newsrelease/articles/release__138_11.html 

December 05, 2011

Release #138-11

PRELIMINARY 2011 BEAR HARVEST RANKS SECOND

HARRISBURG – Pennsylvania Game Commission Executive Director Carl G. Roe today announced preliminary bear harvest results from the state’s three recently concluded seasons show that hunters harvested 3,968 bears, which would rank the total harvest as the second highest in Pennsylvania history. 

. . . 

. . .

. . .


----------



## Resica (Dec 5, 2011)

Budda said:


> brother kilt him a goodun on the 2nd day of tha season in wayne county


Congrats to your brother!!!


BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Here's another update . . .
> 
> For the rest of the details, please see web link below:
> 
> ...




Thanks for the update Born. They did good this year!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 5, 2011)

Resica said:


> Thanks for the update Born. They did good this year!!



Hope you tagged yourself one, Resica.


----------

